#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-19
<veebers> thomi: query: is there a bug or more docs re: the "DBusIntrospectionObect custom name support" ticket? Or is that part of the scoping work?
<thomi> veebers: there's no bug
<thomi> AFAIK
<veebers> ack, cheers
<thomi> tnt-team: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-fix-vis/+merge/220006
<nik90_> elopio: hey, sry I forgot but which package command runs both pyflakes and pep8 checks on a file?
<elopio> nik90_: flake8
<nik90_> elopio: ah yes..thnx
<balloons> barry, you are an author no less on the pep8 style guide
<nik90_> barry: https://imgur.com/QHcDrg0 -----> pep8 acting weird, any recommendations :P ?
<thomi> nik90_: newline after '('
<thomi> and you'll be fine :)
<thomi> barry: is it just me, or are there *no* GUI cProfile viewers that work with profile dumps made from python 3? this seems like a massive hole in python 3's coverage
<balloons> ty for seeing the details thomi :-)
<barry> balloons: i am!
<balloons> barry, I've never been more impressed :-)
<barry> nik90_: well, i'd say that for the construct starting on line 118, pep 8 doesn't apply. :)
<balloons> barry, thomi helped allow pep8 to arrange it the way I wanted, so it was nice
<barry> balloons: oh wait, i will burst your balloon.  i wrote PEP 8, not pep8 :)
<barry> i.e. the pep not the tool
<barry> i have mixed feelings about pep8 the tool
<balloons> barry, yes of course.. no bubble is burst. The PEP is the accomplishment
<nik90_> barry: I fixed it with https://imgur.com/hoXvNQd...but pep8 complains while ninja-ide is perfectly fine
<nik90_> https://imgur.com/hoXvNQd
<cgoldberg> nik90_, autopep8 ftw ;)
<barry> personally, i think it's crazy that pep8 complains about this.  big nested data structures aren't really within the scope of PEP 8, i'd say with my author's hat on.
<balloons> barry, I would be most impressed if the 80 char limit was 100 or 120
<balloons> :-)
<barry> balloons: yeah, remember guido and i are old school emacsers.  :)
<balloons> barry, yes, but you've displayed such foresight in your other statements
<nik90_> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-pep8-errors/+merge/220079
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-20
<thomi> barry: you around?
<veebers> morning
<nik90_> morning everyone :)
<nik90_> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-tab-headers
<rpadovani> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/setDeprecatedToolbar/+merge/220223
<thomi> barry: are you around?
<elopio> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1321222-select_all_when_selected/+merge/220237
<barry> thomi: hi
<nik90_> elopio: ah awesome thnx.
<nik90_> elopio: Would it be possible to get this merged asap to unblock the clock app MPs
<nik90_> i.e the next closest uitk release
<elopio> nik90_: yes, I've just asked for a review on the sdk, and they said that we can do quicker releases because they are here.
<elopio> ping barry or xnox: did you guys port dialer app to python 3?
<barry> elopio: yeah i think so.  let me poke around for the mp
<barry> elopio: this one is rather old: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu/trusty/dialer-app/py3autopilot
<xnox> elopio: yeah, it's ported, and it's ported on the images.
<xnox> elopio: what's up?
 * barry is going to clear out a bunch of his old branches
<veebers> thomi: fyi: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix-minor-spelling-mistake/+merge/220296
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-21
<veebers> morning
<elopio> xnox, barry: sorry, yesterday I switched context and foget to get back with you.
<elopio> the dialer-app-autopilot debian package on trunk depends on python-autopilot
<elopio> we need it to be python3 because we are putting it on a suite that combines multiple applictations, some of which are already py3.
<xnox> elopio: ok. barry and I, were only focusing on converting the clicks tests to be python3.
<xnox> elopio: not all autopilot tests in .debs are python3 or declare as such. with dialer-app-autopilot it should be just flipping the dependencies & installing into python3 paths.
<elopio> xnox: nice. Do you have time to help me with that one?
<balloons> ohh great and mighty autopilot tnt team gurus! I humbly request your help in confirming a qml property on the dbus session. Can you help pkunal-parmar?
<thomi> balloons: maybe, depends on how much more flattery is coming our way
<thomi> what is it you need?
<barry> elopio, xnox: what's left to convert?
<elopio> barry: the dialer-app-autopilot deb
<elopio> the scripts are ready.
<barry> elopio: i did have a branch for that, but it's probably quite stale by now
<barry> elopio: do you need someone to port dialer-app?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-22
<thomi> balloons: check it --> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-fix-timezones/+merge/220570
<elopio> barry: yes I do. Sorry, I reply too late.
<barry> elopio: okay, i'll throw together a dialer-app port
<elopio> barry: I'll throw a couple of beers to you if we ever get to be at the same sprint. :)
 * barry wonders why elopio would fling bottles at him
<xnox> barry: we just want to see your ninja skillz in action ;-)
<barry> xnox: i am a man of tai chi.  keanu reeves is my doppleganger
<barry> elopio, xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/220658
<barry> elopio, xnox but it's untested.  i cannot get it to build locally and my device is futzed.  i am afk for a little bit
<xnox> barry: broke cross-compilation.
<xnox> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/dialer-app/py3autopilot-barry/+merge/220661
<thomi> barry: thanks for your packaging help BTW, worked with pitti today and it should be in Ubuntu & Debian shortly \o/
<barry> xnox: thanks.  i merged your branch and re-pushed
<barry> thomi: awesome!
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-23
<cgoldberg> thomi, can I haz review?  both are short
<cgoldberg> https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/deps-remove-py33-mock/+merge/220205
<cgoldberg> https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/no-more-tox/+merge/220469
<thomi> cgoldberg: first one is approved
<thomi> cgoldberg: second one is approved too
<cgoldberg> thanks!
<thomi> cgoldberg: now we just need the video refactoring stuff to land
<nik90_> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1322472
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322472 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot emulator does not swipe OptionSelector to view to click an item" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> thanks nik90_
<balloons> autopilot folks; how's about a lightning talk about AP today? Can we show off some cool stuff? I also have an old deck on best practices I was considering
<elopio> nik90_: can you come and help me please
<nik90_> yeah
<elopio> nik90_: can you come please?
<nik90_> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/remove-optionselector-ap-hack/+merge/220727
<nik90_> elopio: thnx for the review
<elopio> nik90_: please give me the bug number to showing the options when you have it.
<nik90_> elopio: 1 min..reporting now
<nik90_> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1322523
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322523 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OptionSelector does not automatically scroll parent Flickable when expanded to show all items" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> elopio: I am creating a qml example to illustrate the issue
<elopio> nik90_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504784/
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-18
<balloons> jgdx, a log or more explaination would be helpful :-)
<jgdx> balloons, sorry? :)
<jgdx> balloons, ah—swipe to delete. Yeah, I think we need a proxy object for Repeaters
<balloons> jgdx, mm.. https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ubuntuuitoolkit/
<balloons> if it is missing, a bug report requesting it would help. You could even write it and contribute! :-)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug, tagged with 'autopilot-helper'
<jgdx> balloons, thank you, I'll do that (file bug).
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-19
<balloons> elopio, veebers https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-21
<balloons> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274
<veebers> balloons: needs information :-)
<balloons> veebers, replied
<veebers> balloons: ack
<veebers> balloons: (sorry for the round about questions) Is it possible to add a manual test case in the MP comment? I.e. I'm not sure how to test before and after this change
